# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Free internet vodafone albania

## Neteorm

Pershendetje sot kam vendosut tju tregoj nje menyre shume te mire ne telefon VTM NE ANDROID FUNKSIONON dhe numri duhet te jete Vodafone me operatoret e tjere nuk FUNKSIONON!
HTTP INJECTOR eshte nje program (VPN) shum i mire i cili ka internet pa limit por jo me shpejtesi te reduktuar shpejtesia e tij arrin deri ne 4-5mb/s/.

Fillojme :

Si fillim Shkarkojme programin Http injector ketu
Me pas winrar ketu

*pasi shkarkojme kte te fundit i bejme open with winrar pastaj i bejme select all*

*pastaj i bejme extract*

*futemi tek prg http injector dhe klikojme ketu* 

*vazhdon..*

*impot config
dhe zgjedhim destinacionin qe zakonisht ndodhet te download varet se ku i beni ber extract ju*



*Vazhdon tek komenti i dyte..*

----------


## Neteorm

*Zgjedhim kete pastaj i japim start....perpara se ti japim start selektojm ate google dns qe te lidhet me shpejt pastaj kur te thote connected ju keni internet*


*Burimi : forumitshqip dhe autori Alkeo*

----------

